# Endometrial stripe



## amylis1 (Jun 20, 2012)

Good Afternoon,

Does anyone have the code to check the endomertrial stripe othe the 793.5?
The dictation does not state "thickened", just the size?

Im stuck as to what to code this!

Thank you!


----------



## tmlbwells (Jun 22, 2012)

What about 621.9 - Unspecified disorder of uterus?


----------

